# injection, lovenox ?



## Alta (Feb 11, 2010)

96372
Report says Lovenox 100 mg subcu 1 ml and
Lovenox 60 mg 0.6 ml.  

Is this 96372 Twice?  Looks like subcu, Luq and Rlq, so different sticks.  Is it entered twice?


----------



## aarnold13 (Feb 11, 2010)

I would say that you would post the 96372 times 2 if it was 2 sticks and then the J1650 times 16.


----------



## perez (Jul 12, 2011)

*Lovenox*

does any know where I can find a sheet to document Lovenox


----------

